# Tennis @ Gezira Club



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey, I am 28, Canadian/Egyptian. Probably a level 3.0 tennis rating. I am looking to improve my game, make a tennis friend that plays at gezira club hopefully or is willing to tag a long, (50 pound admission fee if you come with me as I am a member at gezira club). If you are a foreigner or egyptian, that is fine with me.


----------

